# Waterfall edge



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

I have plans to make about 5 or 6 benches or coffee tables with the waterfall edges. I was wondering if anyone has pictures of how they did their waterfall joints? I figure if I'm going to make this many I would like to do a different method on each one just to keep it interesting.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Not a typical waterfall but same principle, I use dowels.


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

I like the look of it alot. I'm considering using left over walnut for some accents on the table and thought about using walnut dowels showing through the side. I know it kills the whole continuous grain with no joinery concept, but I think the contrast would look pretty cool.


----------



## descolada (Jun 23, 2013)

That partial waterfall is a really nice detail.

I made this coffee table recently: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/113225.

I neglected to take pictures during the assembly but i used my domino set to perpendicular with the mitered edge (45 deg to the surface). It was pretty straight forward and when combined with the stretcher underneath it was rock solid. The differing angles between the different joints make it a bit tricky to put together (my mallet was on persuasion duty), but really provided mechanical lock when put together.

-Jesse


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I use the Domino too. Here is a pic of an 8/4 bench going together


----------

